# New Mice



## Flower (Mar 3, 2011)

Hiya,

I picked up 6 new mice yesterday. 2 boys and 4 girls. The 2 boys and 2 of the girls are 8 weeks, and there are 2 girls who are 12 weeks. I couldn't believe my luck when I got there and the lady had a long haired litter! So I've got 2 girls and a boy with long hair and 2 girls and a boy with short hair (as well as my lovely girls who I had previous!). I adore broken marked so they're all pattered, some more than others. I'm still reading (and totally baffled!) about the different colours and types and breeding but I'm absolutely loving this new mouse lifestyle! lol. I'm finding everyone really nice and friendly and very helpful. The lady really I bought them from was selling up I believe but really helped me pick out the ones she thought were best and which had the best temperaments etc.

I will post pics asap but they're still settling in. Oh, and one of my long haired girls (the babies!) nipped me yesterday... little monkey! I like to think it was a love bite as she sat very calmly, sniffed all over my hand then decided that my thumb was clearly a piece of food and it needed thorough nibbling! lol.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

aww they sound lovely, can't wait to hear more and see pictures


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cant wait for pics!


----------

